

If Microsoft doesn’t invest in its own mobile operating system why should you? - nezumi
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/networking/microsoft-updates-bing-app-for-android-and-ios-not-windows-phone-7/1601

======
raganwald
Snarky answer: Because the market for WP7 doesn’t justify prioritizing a
limited resource—developer attention—on a WP7 product for the Bing team.

I feel for Microsoft. If their VPs order the Bing team to support another
product, they get criticized for political tampering. If they leave the teams
to act independently, they get criticized for not supporting their own
products.

Perhaps instead of asking why the Bing team isn’t targeting WP7, we should be
asking the WP7 team (both technologists and marketing staff) why their
platform isn’t attractive enough (in features and market share) to win the
Bing team over.

